# Motorcycle license !



## ebinmoothedam

Hello All

My name is Ebin. I am from India and been in Australia for a year. I am not sure if this will be the best forum for asking this question.

I have been riding motorcycles for the past 22 years and since I have moved to this beautiful country, I do not have a ride. I am getting more and more frustrated when I know I do not have a license to ride in this country and hence I have decided to get one here. 

I do have the Australian open license for CAR, which I got without going through the standard stages of L --> P1 --> P2 as I already hold the Indian license. I sat for the written test, cleared it (after 3 times), went for the driving test, cleared it (after 2 attempts) and hey, I have an open license to drive a CAR, which I dont drive a lot. I want the motorcycle license to keep my peace within.

I checked the process for obtaining the motorcycle license to ride in this country and I came across these three points.

* You need to ride LAMS approved motorcycle for 1 year before you can ride the bigger bikes (I totaly agree to this).

* You need to hold an OPEN licesne for 1 year, before you can apply for motorcycle license (RL class ?). (Do I ? even if I hold a full Indian license)

* You cannot just obtain "R" license, even though you hold an international license and been riding for most of your life. You still need to go through all the stages above?

I live in Brisbane, and I work full time, Monday - Friday 9am - 6pm. I have no means to get in touch with QLD road transport on a weekend to clarify my questions and I have sent few emails to the general email, but no response. 

Any one who knows about these procedures inside out, or anyone who has obtained a M/C license without going through the standard procedure because they hold an international license, what are your answers ?

I want to ride. Ride and ride more. Any information would be highly appreciated.

Thanks heaps


----------



## robboat

ebinmoothedam said:


> Hello All
> 
> My name is Ebin. I am from India and been in Australia for a year. I am not sure if this will be the best forum for asking this question.
> 
> I have been riding motorcycles for the past 22 years and since I have moved to this beautiful country, I do not have a ride. I am getting more and more frustrated when I know I do not have a license to ride in this country and hence I have decided to get one here.
> 
> I do have the Australian open license for CAR, which I got without going through the standard stages of L --> P1 --> P2 as I already hold the Indian license. I sat for the written test, cleared it (after 3 times), went for the driving test, cleared it (after 2 attempts) and hey, I have an open license to drive a CAR, which I dont drive a lot. I want the motorcycle license to keep my peace within.
> 
> I checked the process for obtaining the motorcycle license to ride in this country and I came across these three points.
> 
> * You need to ride LAMS approved motorcycle for 1 year before you can ride the bigger bikes (I totaly agree to this).
> 
> * You need to hold an OPEN licesne for 1 year, before you can apply for motorcycle license (RL class ?). (Do I ? even if I hold a full Indian license)
> 
> * You cannot just obtain "R" license, even though you hold an international license and been riding for most of your life. You still need to go through all the stages above?
> 
> I live in Brisbane, and I work full time, Monday - Friday 9am - 6pm. I have no means to get in touch with QLD road transport on a weekend to clarify my questions and I have sent few emails to the general email, but no response.
> 
> Any one who knows about these procedures inside out, or anyone who has obtained a M/C license without going through the standard procedure because they hold an international license, what are your answers ?
> 
> I want to ride. Ride and ride more. Any information would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks heaps


The information is on the website - 
Transferring to a Queensland licence | Transport and motoring | Queensland Government

If your driver licence has been issued in a country not listed, you will need to pass a *written road rules test and practical driving test *to get a Queensland driver licence.

India is not listed..............

You will be a better rider for the training anyway....so go ahead and get your moto L plates.......


----------



## ebinmoothedam

Hey all

Just got back from the road transport. Yup I need to write a test and then I get the learns licence and I do the q ride and get the RE. After one year I can apply for R license through q ride

I cleared the test, 30 questions, mostly based on common test and I have been issued with the learners license. 

Next step is finding a cheap q ride Centre and get a RE license!


----------



## shazz

*Sign this Petition to Immigration Minister to Relaunch Non-cont. Aged Parent Visa*

sorry guys wrong page... don't know how to delete this post.


----------



## shazz

....................


----------

